# finally got my R34 GTR (in the states)



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

Just absolutely elated with the thing and wanted to share...



















































































































































































































































high res located here: www.t24ever.com - /images/00gtrvspec/clean/highres/


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice skyline. it looks like darth vader ;-) can you register it in the states?

cheers


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Are the seats from a RX7? I'm just curious about the ****el-symbol.

And: what a nice example you have there!!!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

how the hell did you swing that? come on, let me know... I have lived over here in the UK for 3 yrs and the only reason I won't spend money on a nice GTR is that I know I'll just be throwing money away. But if I can get it registered in the states, then I can take it with me worldwide. PM me if you need to....

and very nice, very nice. You'll be the envy of, well, everyone.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice. you just need the front diffuser on it and it will be perfect!:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome,but pull these ugly seats out:smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

GT-R in the states. Yes. Definitely need to know how it was done - if I can swing getting my R32 in, I can get out of Korea and go back home!!

And yes, the only reason I haven't already moved back home to the States is because of my GT-R. No joke.


----------



## MARKS FOOT (May 1, 2006)

THATS JUST SWEET AS !


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> GT-R in the states. Yes. Definitely need to know how it was done - if I can swing getting my R32 in, I can get out of Korea and go back home!!
> 
> And yes, the only reason I haven't already moved back home to the States is because of my GT-R. No joke.


You are kidding right:nervous:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So first people say you can't get a Skyline in the US, then the first one...is an R34!? Nice!

Congratulations on your achievement, that is one good looking car!


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Congrats mate, very nice car ...you can spill the beans on the whole USA saga now:chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

1990BNR32 - write a book about how to import to USA, you'll be loaded  Lmao.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

He doesn't say it's on the road yet, and by the looks of the plates it isn't.

Maybe the guy just got it as an ornament  or poss a track toy?


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

jameswrx said:


> He doesn't say it's on the road yet, and by the looks of the plates it isn't.
> 
> Maybe the guy just got it as an ornament  or poss a track toy?


i think im right in saying you cant get the actual car into the usa (registered or not) if whats said was true. it was a bit like ship it in parts to different places and rebuild it? or something like that lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Lmao, I surpose there are means and ways to everything if you really want something


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

bomberGTR said:


> i think im right in saying you cant get the actual car into the usa (registered or not) if whats said was true. it was a bit like ship it in parts to different places and rebuild it? or something like that lol


Really? That's madness. I'd have thought you could bring anything 'in' but using it would be a different matter.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

In Florida and Tennessee you can get newer JDM cars re-vin'ed and get them registered just fine. There are ways to import R34's that doesn't involve Motorex you know.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Loads of people said i couldnt get the Z-tune to the EU, and ive done that.

Loads of people say no R34/R33 can get in to Canada, but lo-and-behold some one got a R34 in Vancouver (not me) and i got no idea how that happened!

Great car, either way and well done, i hope you can register it and all that too! be careful about the cops getting interested tho, i heard they can impound them and then the EPA come and say "ooohh thats not right" and they crush them =(


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

what is the problem with an r34 being in the us anyway?

I mean, gas guzzling american cars etc.. can't be emissions?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

how come it still has jap plates on, is it stolen ? :nervous:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wow..nice one m8,
its very clean and gorgeous.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Rain said:


> Loads of people said i couldnt get the Z-tune to the EU, and ive done that.
> 
> Loads of people say no R34/R33 can get in to Canada, but lo-and-behold some one got a R34 in Vancouver (not me) and i got no idea how that happened!
> 
> Great car, either way and well done, i hope you can register it and all that too! be careful about the cops getting interested tho, i heard they can impound them and then the EPA come and say "ooohh thats not right" and they crush them =(



There is a a nice Bayside blue 34 gtr in Canada that I know of ,not sure if it is registerd though.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol well thats another one then. the one from BC had plates, legal plates im not sure but it was plated and driving.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats man, doesn't really matter how you do it if you can drive it and not get fock with. haha


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

car looks sinister


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback.

Not too worried about getting it registered. This is my 4th GTR. 

I am going to sell the Recaros and put some stock front seats back in it. Might recover them in matching red leather, or go with black leather. Too difficult to find stock rear seats, stock door panels, stock rear interior panels, stock headliner, etc... here in the US.


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

vary nice r34. i love black r34.
but why is the timing looks diffrent then the one in r34. it should be black colored. ?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> GT-R in the states. Yes. Definitely need to know how it was done - if I can swing getting my R32 in, I can get out of Korea and go back home!!
> 
> And yes, the only reason I haven't already moved back home to the States is because of my GT-R. No joke.



Yall think this is a joke, but it is not. One of the main reasons I don't have another GTR is that I cannot bring it back to the states, but at the same time, thinking of buying another one is keeping me overseas. Look, the US has its advantages, but like any other place, its negatives too. For us car nuts, not being allowed to enjoy our favorite car is stupid when you consider what the EPA/DOT allow on the roads (those giant Expeditions, Excursions, and other SUV's that literally spit out unspent fuel and get like 6 miles to the gallon immediately come to mind). There really is no logical reason for keeping the GTR outside of the states. I figure the US won't let them in because the GTR is not made by American company, and therefore, they (GM) are not making any money on after-purchase costs like maintenance, parts, etc. Money does make the world go round....



1990BNR32 said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback.
> 
> Not too worried about getting it registered. This is my 4th GTR. .


Alright man, you still have not explained how you do this. And if you are worried about everyone exploiting some loophole you have found, I’m sure the couple of us on this forum can keep a secret. Promise. Honestly, if I can register an R34 in the states, I will go out and buy one this winter. Come on man, help us out….


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

the car looks awsum mate :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

jumpman023 said:


> Yall think this is a joke, but it is not. One of the main reasons I don't have another GTR is that I cannot bring it back to the states, but at the same time, thinking of buying another one is keeping me overseas. Look, the US has its advantages, but like any other place, its negatives too. For us car nuts, not being allowed to enjoy our favorite car is stupid when you consider what the EPA/DOT allow on the roads (those giant Expeditions, Excursions, and other SUV's that literally spit out unspent fuel and get like 6 miles to the gallon immediately come to mind). There really is no logical reason for keeping the GTR outside of the states. I figure the US won't let them in because the GTR is not made by American company, and therefore, they (GM) are not making any money on after-purchase costs like maintenance, parts, etc. Money does make the world go round....
> 
> 
> 
> Alright man, you still have not explained how you do this. And if you are worried about everyone exploiting some loophole you have found, I’m sure the couple of us on this forum can keep a secret. Promise. Honestly, if I can register an R34 in the states, I will go out and buy one this winter. Come on man, help us out….


It's not about getting it registered in the US, it's about getting it into the US in the first place. Get a car into the US first then look me up.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jumpman023 said:


> Yall think this is a joke, but it is not. One of the main reasons I don't have another GTR is that I cannot bring it back to the states, but at the same time, thinking of buying another one is keeping me overseas. Look, the US has its advantages, but like any other place, its negatives too. For us car nuts, not being allowed to enjoy our favorite car is stupid when you consider what the EPA/DOT allow on the roads (those giant Expeditions, Excursions, and other SUV's that literally spit out unspent fuel and get like 6 miles to the gallon immediately come to mind). There really is no logical reason for keeping the GTR outside of the states. I figure the US won't let them in because the GTR is not made by American company, and therefore, they (GM) are not making any money on after-purchase costs like maintenance, parts, etc. Money does make the world go round....
> 
> 
> 
> Alright man, you still have not explained how you do this. And if you are worried about everyone exploiting some loophole you have found, I’m sure the couple of us on this forum can keep a secret. Promise. Honestly, if I can register an R34 in the states, I will go out and buy one this winter. Come on man, help us out….



The car was NEVER built to meet US crash specs, that's the reason it isnt allowed. That and the EPA, it's got nothing to do with GM or domestic automakers. Do you really think the few coins going to another Japanese auto would make a difference?

Try this one in for size, *you* cant import a US spec car that is newer than 1976 to Japan...why? WHo knows, but you cant tell me it's because of emissions or safety concerns in NEW cars...

Getting the thing on a boat is the easy part, getting it past customs at the port is a little more difficult. The fun begins when you try to register it at the State level. Some places are easy, some are more difficult. Then to top it off, once you do get a tag on it and start showing it off on the net and someone that paid the huge cost for one of the few legalized GTR's turns you in and they come and confiscate the thing and crush it. It's a grey market car, I couldnt sleep knowing that my $40K dollar ride was always in peril! 

Of course everyone knows someone who knows someone that can help you out. Bottom line is that it is illegal, end of!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

psd1 said:


> Of course everyone knows someone who knows someone that can help you out. Bottom line is that it is illegal, end of!


Are you referring to importing skylines to the US in general or to my car specifically?

I'm assuming you were making a general reference as it would be very difficult for you to speak as to the pedigree and immigration status of my car.

For the other guy who asked if it is a stolen vehicle, I do have the original Japanese de-reg certificate and several certified english translations.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

There are plenty of legal, non grey market R32/R33/R34's in the US.

It's just the people that know how to get them into the country are keeping the secrets somewhat tight lipped


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Oct 28, 2007)

this is for that guy who is asking about how you got the skyline into the states bla bla bla and hes stuck in a diff country cuz of his car....

dude, theres so many ppl who bring the cars into the US man....u dont need to know how to bring it in, no one will tell you that. all you need to knwo is the person who will do it for you, and you just pay them to do it, and voila.

i know a guy who does it, out of Florida. and also registers them in Florida. and im sure the guy who owns this black GTR in US knows a bunch of people from florida who do this as well. 

So to the guy who wants a gtr in the US, move to florida, and after that you'll figure everything else out, becuase there are ppl who bring these cars in.

look at this guy- SkylineKing.com

you see the R34's hes selling? and variouse other JDM cars? hes in florida too.

MOVE BACK TO THE STATES if thats where youre from, and thats where u wanna go, and after that-like i said-you'll figure it all out.

Or move here to Canada, and bring in a 15year old+ R32


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

tokes said:


> There are plenty of legal, non grey market R32/R33/R34's in the US.
> 
> It's just the people that know how to get them into the country are keeping the secrets somewhat tight lipped



Probably because it's not 100% legal


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

1990BNR32 said:


> Are you referring to importing skylines to the US in general or to my car specifically?
> 
> I'm assuming you were making a general reference as it would be very difficult for you to speak as to the pedigree and immigration status of my car.
> 
> For the other guy who asked if it is a stolen vehicle, I do have the original Japanese de-reg certificate and several certified english translations.


It is a general statement, for anything. Not just cars.

Without proof of a modified VIN plate and legalization paperwork I can very easily classify your car as a grey market car. Which makes it difficult to insure, register and operate without the niggling thought that you may just lose the thing.

This isnt your first rodeo, it appears that you have had good luck doing this in the past. Either you know something very few other people know or you have been lucky...or a little of both.

I'm glad you have the De-reg doc, it is odd to me that the car came with the plate on it, the Japanese are usualy pretty good about making sure they dont ship with the car.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

tokes said:


> There are plenty of legal, non grey market R32/R33/R34's in the US.
> 
> It's just the people that know how to get them into the country are keeping the secrets somewhat tight lipped


There arent "Plenty" of legal R34's...here we go again with this "I know a guy that can..." garbage. Bottom line is that as it stands right now per the DOT and EPA there is NO *legal *way to get an R34 on the road that wasnt initially legalized by Motorex.

According to people in the know there are anywhere from 12-16 "legal" R34's in the Country, end of!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

stealth said:


> Probably because it's not 100% legal


Not 100% legal...try NOT legal at all!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Muay_Thai_Dan said:


> this is for that guy who is asking about how you got the skyline into the states bla bla bla and hes stuck in a diff country cuz of his car....
> 
> dude, theres so many ppl who bring the cars into the US man....u dont need to know how to bring it in, no one will tell you that. all you need to knwo is the person who will do it for you, and you just pay them to do it, and voila.
> 
> ...


So he has pics of JDM cars on his site and a pic of a title. Show me the new VIN plate and I will believe! Until then, not a chance. Sure, give a guy money and you can have anything you want. Doesnt make it legal!

I can get a title for just about anything...pick up a flood damaged car in MS and register it in FL as a lost title, happend all the time, it's called title washing, and until your car starts having issues you will never know it had flood damage.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Nothing a nice standard interior wouldnt sort out. Congrats on the import.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Oct 28, 2007)

psd1 said:


> So he has pics of JDM cars on his site and a pic of a title. Show me the new VIN plate and I will believe! Until then, not a chance. Sure, give a guy money and you can have anything you want. Doesnt make it legal!
> 
> I can get a title for just about anything...pick up a flood damaged car in MS and register it in FL as a lost title, happend all the time, it's called title washing, and until your car starts having issues you will never know it had flood damage.


DUDE, who are you man? hahaha:chuckle: , "show me the vin and ill belive u" you dont have to believe sh!t:lamer: . ITS BEING DONE WHETHER YOU BELIEVE IT OF NOT. 

First of all, skyline king has been importing these cars for ever now, and if you look at his sold cars you can see that, and he's imported and sold tons of other JDM cars. They make new vins, 16 digit vins. if you want vins, cantact skyline king, and hell give you the vins. I dont have the vins, HE does, he's the one who does this, not ME. and there are OTHERs other than skylineking who've been importing these cars, and getting them on the road.

Secondly, what are you saying "give some guy soem money and i can have anything i want :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: " NO you CANT. lol:chuckle: , you need to pay a person who has the means to actually DO this for you, and bring the car through customs, and into the country, and do all the paperwork including vin. THIS IS WHAT U WAY FOR. and there AREN'T many who do this, so NO, you cant give money to any Joe and have a JDM brought in for you. and after you get this car, you go and register it, and drive, and no one can say sh!t to you.

you dont have to believe anything man, the fact is that its being done. 100% legal or not. there are a few people who are getting these cars in, with no problems, and people are buying them, and getting them on the road with no problems as well. for YEARS already.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Good lord this is becoming like GTR Canada people getting all pissed off because someone got their newer car in or whatever like a school play ground, who cares, if he got the car in and he is able to enjoy it good for him, im sure if he is doing something that he knows will come back to bite him in the ass he is doing it knowing the consequences.

Either way, its nice to see GTRs in the US.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Muay_Thai_Dan said:


> DUDE, who are you man? hahaha:chuckle: , "show me the vin and ill belive u" you dont have to believe sh!t:lamer: . ITS BEING DONE WHETHER YOU BELIEVE IT OF NOT.
> 
> First of all, skyline king has been importing these cars for ever now, and if you look at his sold cars you can see that, and he's imported and sold tons of other JDM cars. They make new vins, 16 digit vins. if you want vins, cantact skyline king, and hell give you the vins. I dont have the vins, HE does, he's the one who does this, not ME. and there are OTHERs other than skylineking who've been importing these cars, and getting them on the road.
> 
> ...


Your right man, I have NO idea what I'm talking about. Dont you think I did a little research on importing my R34 before I sold it a few months ago? Bottom line is that if it hasnt gone through the RI and had the EPA/DOT requirements met it is *NOT* a legal car. Argue all you want, but it is the truth.

I dont care how many cars your boy has imported and put on the road...there not legal, which means they could always be confiscated. I'm done, I'm sick of hearing about the "not quite 100% legal" stuff. It's your money, not mine. 

To the OP, I like the car (except the seats) hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

psd1 said:


> Your right man, I have NO idea what I'm talking about. Dont you think I did a little research on importing my R34 before I sold it a few months ago? Bottom line is that if it hasnt gone through the RI and had the EPA/DOT requirements met it is *NOT* a legal car. Argue all you want, but it is the truth.
> 
> I dont care how many cars your boy has imported and put on the road...there not legal, which means they could always be confiscated. I'm done, I'm sick of hearing about the "not quite 100% legal" stuff. It's your money, not mine.
> 
> To the OP, I like the car (except the seats) hope you enjoy it.


Thanks mate.

Didn't realize you are here in the US. Maybe you know me on FA as YumGTR. You are correct about the RI + ICI being the only 100% legit way to import a Skyrine. I know because 5 years ago I imported my R32 through a Registered Importer.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

wow, I did not anticipate touching off such a controversy. First, i'll clarify a few things... 

1. Yes, you can import a post - '76 US spec car into Japan; I had one.
2. I never insinuated that the Skyline was ever built to US specs, and
3. Well, that's enough for now....

Look, all I wanted to know if there was some sneaky under-the-radar way to import Skylines legally. We all share a common appreciation for this particular slice of automotive heaven, so being able to return to the states with one would have been just gravy. I have read the Dockets released by the DOT, including the final one rescinding the importation allowance on R33's after the DOT found out that MotoRex tip-toed around regulations (long story, if you don't know about it, google it). That said, yes, I have seen the pics of Skyline's in the States, and as a matter of fact, those that read Sport Compact Car Magazine see one right now - a shiny yellow R34 VSpec. I'm getting off point. All I wanted to know was a little bit of inside info, if indeed there was inside info. There are none more happy than I when it comes to imported GTR's in the states. I love to see a GTR with Texas or Washington plates; nothing makes me smile so. But, if I could have a bit of that automotive bliss, then so be it. I think we can leave it at that. (wanna talk more about the subject, PM me.)

In addition, I must say, your black R34 is rightfully sinister, just a beautiful machine. As far as the interior, who cares?? A few clicks on the internet can clear that up, right? Hell, I’d take one with a lime-green interior, so as long as that lime-green interior sat lovingly in my garage at night.

Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Not 100% legal...try NOT legal at all!


Well exactly,just did not want to start a rant on he said she said blah blah ,but to late someone else started it all off again:chuckle:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jumpman023 said:


> wow, I did not anticipate touching off such a controversy. First, i'll clarify a few things...
> 
> 1. Yes, you can import a post - '76 US spec car into Japan; I had one.
> Hell, I’d take one with a lime-green interior, so as long as that lime-green interior sat lovingly in my garage at night.
> ...


Wow, what post 76 auto did you import and how. They basically told me NO way, NO how. Did you know someone? 

You didnt touch of a firestorm, this thing has been hashed and rehashed over SOOO many times that it just gets old after a while. Then of course someone will post that it's all 99.9% cool and that they know plenty of people driving around with tags. I bought my R34 in Oct of 2004 hoping that the laws/rules would change before I had to sell, sad day for me, they didnt. But Alex got a hell of a deal on a pretty clean R34!!:clap: 

Lime green huh, wow, you got the GTR disease bad!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

glad i could open such a big can of worms for my GTR brethren across the sea.


----------



## JezterzGTR (Oct 31, 2007)

You can get a skyline back to the US. I am currently in Japan and know of at least 3 people that have gotten them back, registered and state legal with license plates.
Now it is by no means free, it cost around 10k to get one back.
I believe the main problem with taking them back is safety requirements. And also the emissions, but what non stock sports car would meet emission standards.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

JezterzGTR said:


> You can get a skyline back to the US. I am currently in Japan and know of at least 3 people that have gotten them back, registered and state legal with license plates.
> Now it is by no means free, it cost around 10k to get one back.
> I believe the main problem with taking them back is safety requirements. And also the emissions, but what non stock sports car would meet emission standards.


:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot Great first post...thanks for enlightening the group.:blahblah:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

IIRC isn't there a law that you can take any car into the US for upto a year?
after that year it is required to leave the country right?

maybe you could take it into the country,then say it's gone to mexico and then back into the US?


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

To import a car into the usa it must be 25 years or older. The only 100% legal skylines in the usa are the ones brought thru Motorex and G&K at the time. They were DOT and EPA approved (when the compliances were completed) but not all as some do not meet Californias requirments. I guess people in the military as well are able to bring them to the states as well. Every other skyline here is illegal. however there are loop holes to register them.but that doesnt make them legal


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

am i right in think that you are able to bring in twin airbag equipped R33 GTR V-Spec's into the US as those were the cars that were actually crash tested by Moterx? the also need to be OBDII models?

i belive i read about that somewhere before...


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> IIRC isn't there a law that you can take any car into the US for upto a year?
> after that year it is required to leave the country right?
> 
> maybe you could take it into the country,then say it's gone to mexico and then back into the US?


that only applies if you are a non US citizen visiting the US for a more/less than a year, but the car must be out at the 1 year mark. It is "brought in under your passport" and for you to do it you must have residence in your home country that the car is registered, insured, and plated.


----------



## JezterzGTR (Oct 31, 2007)

96 to 98 R33 Skylines are on the list to be imported.

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/elig010807.pdf


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

JezterzGTR said:


> 96 to 98 R33 Skylines are on the list to be imported.
> 
> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/elig010807.pdf


wow, is that new? That means any R33 in that category can be brought in now?!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> wow, is that new? That means any R33 in that category can be brought in now?!


technically, but no one's been able to get the car into compliance with FMVSS, because the crash data that Motorex compiled was proprietary and they didn't release the info. So registered importers must start from scratch, and DOT isn't exactly being coorperative - they literally hate Skylines and the PITA the whole Motorex scandal caused them.

I looked at the one-year rule. One government site says extensions for up to five years may be granted, another says one year and that's it. My car is titled, registered, plated, in Korea, so it'd be easy to get in. Problem is, once a year is up, I suspect someone's gonna come looking for the damned thing.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

Actually kismet, quite a few cars end up in limbo and staying here after the 1 year that is given to foreign nationals, as the feds don't really keep close track. it's more of an honor system that you will export after 1 year, and that if you don't you COULD have problems. just drive the car into Mexico once a year and then re-import.


that's your problem though, you are not a foreign national with a foreign passport.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EliteGTR said:


> To import a car into the usa it must be 25 years or older. The only 100% legal skylines in the usa are the ones brought thru Motorex and G&K at the time. They were DOT and EPA approved (when the compliances were completed) but not all as some do not meet Californias requirments. I guess people in the military as well are able to bring them to the states as well. Every other skyline here is illegal. however there are loop holes to register them.but that doesnt make them legal


There is NO provision for military personnel to bring in cars either...


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

*thats crap*

dame glad i dont live in the usa then lol ...

wasnt there a R34 GTR in 2fast 2 furiouse in miami thats in american lol .


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

1990BNR32 said:


> that's your problem though, you are not a foreign national with a foreign passport.


but my wife is :chuckle:


----------



## onion76 (Nov 3, 2007)

How many Horses are under the hood? Must be quick on highway ain't it?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

onion76 said:


> How many Horses are under the hood? Must be quick on highway ain't it?


0 at the moment. Lost compression on #6 cylinder and burn enough oil that I spun a rod bearing. Sucks.

Just a good excuse for forged rods and pistons now though...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

1990BNR32 said:


> 0 at the moment. Lost compression on #6 cylinder and burn enough oil that I spun a rod bearing. Sucks.
> 
> Just a good excuse for forged rods and pistons now though...


Oh crap, how much is the rebuild gonna run? Did you know it was down on compression when you bought it?

Sounds like you should start a rebuild thread with lots of pictures!!!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

had good compression (150-160 psi) across the board when i bought it. was blowing oil out the catch can when I got it so I thought it was just over full, but it was probably because it was starting to lose a ring...

build thread is definitely in order though. i concur.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Jsin said:


> dame glad i dont live in the usa then lol ...
> 
> wasnt there a R34 GTR in 2fast 2 furiouse in miami thats in american lol .


I don't believe it was a GTR... or real life either!:chairshot


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

frostmotorsport said:


> I don't believe it was a GTR... or real life either!:chairshot


Im pretty sure it was. I remember in Super Street a while ago Craig Liberman, the tech adviser to those movies had an R34 GTR. Im pretty sure the one in the movie was his because it had the same kit, wheels and 3 bottle nitrous set up. Why I remember this? Dont ask haha


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> Im pretty sure it was. I remember in Super Street a while ago Craig Liberman, the tech adviser to those movies had an R34 GTR. Im pretty sure the one in the movie was his because it had the same kit, wheels and 3 bottle nitrous set up. Why I remember this? Dont ask haha


craigs one was used in the movies yeah. 
it used to be black, and absolutely gorgeous. untill his car got used for F&F, and completely ruined it (i must say though, without the graphics it would be very nice)


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> wow, is that new? That means any R33 in that category can be brought in now?!


Negative. The catch there is that the twin-airbag model must be OBD-II compliant, which they are not. Trying to bring them up to complaince is nearly impossible. Yes, I agree, the DOT just hates GTR's, so getting one in is mostly illegal. 

There are no loopholes for the military, that was something that was allowed decades ago, but no longer. 

Yes, as a foreigner, you can import your car for one year, as long as the car remains on foreign plates. Anyone remember that Enzo that was torn apart racing down PCH? The Plot Thickens in Ferrari Crash - Los Angeles Times

Yes, 25+ year old cars are allowed; that is why mini's get in, but pre '82.

All in all, it's too bad, but the government now points at the fact that the new GTR will be legal when it arrives in the US in '08.


----------



## AMS MIKE (Feb 7, 2007)

Sweet R34. You always wanted one. New seats and its good to go. Extroidanarily clean. Congrats Trevor.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

In 2 fast to furious they had 4 34's all made up the same I belive ,and used the good on on scenes where it was not getting bashed about.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

jumpman023 said:


> All in all, it's too bad, but the government now points at the fact that the new GTR will be legal when it arrives in the US in '08.


Not good enough!  Id rather have an R34 with a real manual gearbox. I'm sure the SMG is fast and so on but I just think it could be as much fun as driving a real manual. I'm still thinking about moving to Canada for one (R32) haha


----------

